# Sunset at Moogerah Lake



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 14, 2021)

Taken yesterday afternoon from about an hour before sunset all the way to last light. Bit frustrating as I wanted to use the tree for sunset but the good looking clouds had moved on by then also the lake got more and more ripple-y so I couldn't get the reflection of the sky at the end too.



Moogerah Lake Selfie by Tony, on Flickr


Moogerah Lake by Tony, on Flickr


Moogerah Lake Sunset by Tony, on Flickr


Moogerah Lake Last Light by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Tony.


----------

